# Do you watch TV?



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you watch TV?  If so, how much?  Do you always choose Kindle over television, or do you devote time to both?  How about movies?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

I put in probably 30 minutes of TV time a day, usually something funny. Throw in an occasional movie. So it's far less than my reading time, but I think it's good to keep up with that kind of entertainment. Current favorites are It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and Modern Family.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe 3 or 4 hours a week.  I'd rather be reading.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

No, I rarely watch TV...perhaps 2 hours a year.  I read.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

For me, it's about half an hour a week.  I definitely read more than I watch.  I used to watch a LOT of TV when I was at university (many years ago), since it was on while I was studying.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I gave up watching regular TV in 1997.  I watched the last Presidential debates and a few minuets here and there when I’m stuck in a room were some one else in watching, but nothing else .  And I’ve watched about three or four movies on DVD this year—all mediocre to poor.

I’ll never live long enough to read all the good books, so why waste a lot of time on TV or movies.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I only watch stuff I can get from netflix, and things I can watch over the internet. We don't have cable or an antenna on our TVs.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the television on when I right, but only for background/white noise.  It helps me concentrate.  As for watching television for entertainment, I watch Castle, Human Target, Top Gear, and the occasional HGTV or FoodNetwork show.  That's about it.  But the wife and I really enjoy watching a movie almost every night via NetFlix or NetFlix streaming.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I watch a lot of movies, and will sometimes get TV series from Netflix so I don't have to wait through commercials -- Mad Men, etc. I read more than I watch, unless I'm in a heavy artsy-craftsy phase. I can cross-stitch while I watch a movie, not so much while I read my Kindle!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love TV and I'm pretty sure TV loves me back.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Best guess is I watch about 10 hours of tv per week.  I like the hbo and showtime series and things like history channel, science channel, and what not.   Movies, I love going out to the movies but don't find that many local movies to go see.  I have a difficult time sitting through a two hour movie outside of a theater.  Too much distraction otherwise.

Reading is harder to gauge as I will use blogs, newspapers and magazines to read when time is limited and books/novels to read for longer periods.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

My TV is almost always on a news channel.  I listen while I'm reading, on the computer or doing house chores. I doubt I spend more than ten hours a year actually sitting down just watching TV or a movie.  I vastly prefer to spend my time reading or on the computer.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Constantly.  It's always on in the background.  I did go for a few years of no TV or movies but that was because I worked a regular 40 + hour work week and was poverty stricken (due to that my TV didn't work, and I couldn't afford a new one).  Now, it's just on all the time.

Dawn


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

When I read the first couple of responses, I thought I would have to be the one to balance things out! 

My wife and I (admittedly) watch WAY too much tv.  Between us, we probably have about 25 series that we regularly watch.  Everything from trash like Real Housewives (that's HER) to awesomeness like Fringe (that would be me) and in between like Modern Family, Amazing Race, and Chuck.

Oh, and then there's the sports...


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Do you watch TV? If so, how much? Do you always choose Kindle over television, or do you devote time to both? How about movies?


I watch some crime series ( Criminal Minds and CSI: NY ), some genre stuff (Haven, Fringe, Supernatural and Eureka) That's about it for TV.

+ about 5 movies a week on DVD.

The rest of the time I'm either writing or reading (I'm retired from working)


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> My TV is almost always on a news channel. I listen while I'm reading, on the computer or doing house chores. I doubt I spend more than ten hours a year actually sitting down just watching TV or a movie. I vastly prefer to spend my time reading or on the computer.


I too watch a lot of news.

I don't have a TV in my bedroom so I read for a fews hours before I go to bed every night.


----------



## southerntype (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to watch way too much TV.  I would turn it on first thing in the morning, and it wouldn't go off until 3am or so.  

That was before my Kindle.

Then someone cut my cable, and then I asked my housemate if she'd call to report it, she said we didn't get cable.  So I got an antenna for football and a couple comedies.

My wasted time now is on the computer, but that's slightly more productive than the television.  I read much more, but I'm also more conscious that I'm wasting time when I'm reading on my kindle instead of the computer.  I don't know who I think I'm fooling, really.

I still watch Modern Family, The Office, the local news when something happens, and Netflix movies.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I watch TV. My husband and I have about three shows we both watch. The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, and Friday Night Lights. The first two are fun stress relievers. The third is great television. The actors are wonderful and watching them convey an emotion without words (which they do a lot more of than most tv shows) helps with my writing. I can watch and re-watch, and break down what it is that they do that makes it work. I then try to translate that to my characters emotions.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I do watch TV. More than some here, maybe a bit less than others. Movies, too. Sometimes as background noise, sometimes actively watching. It's some "in the same room together" time for my wife and I. We do other stuff, too.

I have a lot of other pastimes. Including reading, but not limited to that, either. Heck, I even like to go fishing! (During the summer... NOT an ice fishing fan...)

I try to have a ton of interests, rather than just a few. If my interests were more narrow, maybe I'd get a bit more done... but then writing would also feel more oppressive. I'm fortunate in that I still enjoy my writing time. Even though I write a LOT.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I do but I DVR everything so a 30 minute show is more like 15-20 minutes and an hour show is more like 40. It saves time. I don't think I watch more than 2 hours a day though, some days like this week even less than that. I don't think I watched anything on Monday but I did read for about 3 hours.

I do have favorite TV shows (like Castle) that I would find the time to watch even if it meant not reading that day but those are far and few in between. 

As for movies, we really don't watch that many and if we do only on the weekends when we have more time, which, is also when I probably read the most as well.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I never watch TV, unless I'm at someone's house and it happens to be on.  I don't even get the broadcast channels for mine.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

There are a few series I record and I do usually get around to watching most of the recorded episodes.  An occasional sporting event might be watched.  During the summer especially, we may go 2-3 weeks without turning the TV on.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I watch alot less than I used to, in fact, I'm thinking about cancelling my cable as I hardly ever turn it on.

I mostly watch DVDs of shows I like (Glee, Dexter) or stream my shows via the net or Netflix if they are available.  Two and Half Men and Modern Family are currently my favorites.  Oh man, that Modern Family show makes me laugh like nothing else on tv at the moment. 

The few times I do flip on the TV, I'm usually watching news or The Discovery Channel.  

Other than that, I write or read.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I enjoy watching tv as does my husband and sons. I love watching old movies so I record them on the DVR and watch them later so I can skip through all the commercials. The husband loves to watch poker, sports and horse racing. We also have a large selection of dvd's. We each have our own tastes.   The tv at our home always gets a good work out. We even leave it on when we're not there just so our little Pomeranian doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I do but I DVR everything so a 30 minute show is more like 15-20 minutes and an hour show is more like 40. It saves time. I don't think I watch more than 2 hours a day though, some days like this week even less than that. I don't think I watched anything on Monday but I did read for about 3 hours.
> 
> I do have favorite TV shows (like Castle) that I would find the time to watch even if it meant not reading that day but those are far and few in between.
> 
> As for movies, we really don't watch that many and if we do only on the weekends when we have more time, which, is also when I probably read the most as well.


Network sitcoms, sans commercials, run approx. 21-22 minutes. Dramas run 42-44.  And now Mr. Technical Details will go back in his nitpicky box, LOL...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

If we're talking about shows I like...

Glee
Dexter
True Blood
House
Community
Outsourced
The Office

Some other stuff, but those are favorites. Then some off-network stuff like GHOST HUNTERS, MYTHBUSTERS, ICE ROAD TRUCKERS and some Food Network stuff.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

I was working 2 jobs back when our son was born. Something had to give and TV was the first to go. It totally broke the habit for me and now I watch maybe one 30 minute show a week. It was frustrating at first because people at work would ask me if I had seen the latest episode of Lost or whatever but I don't really miss it anymore.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Only TV I watch is baseball...but lots of it.  I've got reading while still tracking most of the stats of a game down to an art.  LOL  Movies might as well not exist as far as I'm concerned; they rarely capture and hold my attention for long enough to sit through a whole one. (Yet I sat through seven hours of baseball today.  Go figure.)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Network sitcoms, sans commercials, run approx. 21-22 minutes. Dramas run 42-44.  And now Mr. Technical Details will go back in his nitpicky box, LOL...


Well I wasn't too far off.


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

Haven't watched network television since I was in high school - except when Jet Blue or Virgin America puts it in my face.  I occasionally will Netflix a season of some tv show when work gets stressful.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I watch The Daily Show at least a couple of times a week, and at least once a week I spend an hour or so with the wife while watching Oprah or Martha or cooking shows. Every once in a while I'll catch 30 Rock or The Office, and I keep up with Dexter. I'd guess I average 3 hours of TV a week.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

Do I watch TV? Oh, yeah. Glee, Dexter, Big Love, Nurse Jackie, The United States of Tara, Gray's Anatomy, The Closer. And a couple of years ago, my youngest daughter got me hooked on Project Runway. But you didn't see me type that.

Carolyn


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

I watch a few shows on sky+ generally i'll record a few episodes to see if I like then watch a few at a time shows like Life, Castle, Lie To Me and repeats of the x-files are on my sky+ box at the moment.  Maybe adds up to 5 hours a week but my TV watching goes up a lot during the Football Season with Sunday and Monday night games. Plus maybe a couple of movies a week on dvd/blu ray.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

TV junkies here.  Like others, it is almost always on in the background.  It may be on the cable music channels instead of a show, but pretty much always on.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Monique said:


> I love TV and I'm pretty sure TV loves me back.


What she said


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We watch about 3 hours per night.
8 and 9 pm shows (or recorded from a different night) and then the 10pm news.
Only a couple of nights have shows we really like - and sometimes two at the same time on diff channels.  So we record one.  Then on the other nights we watch the recorded ones. And then we will turn to HGTV or the animal channel for things like Holmes on Homes, or Property Virgins or the Dog Whisperer or Dogs101.

And when all else fails there are Movies On Demand.

Now I must admit that both my wife and I have our hands busy and sometimes even our minds.  Her with quilting, embroidery or knitting.  And me with the computer (KB) or some other activity.  We almost never "just watch TV".

Just sayin......


----------



## Lani Picard (Oct 6, 2010)

You betcha, I'm a sponge!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I watch TV from 8 p.m. to 10 p.m. If there is a good movie playing like "Red" with Bruce Willis or Matt Damon's 
"Hereafter" (opening this coming Friday) I go Friday or Saturday.


Vianka


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't watch TV. I'm one of the few wierdo's who just doesn't like it! I own a TV (w/rabbit ears & converter box) but it only gets turned on for visiting kids to watch DVDs. I only see TV when corralled into a waiting room where I can't get away from it (doctor's office, car repair place). I really wish there was some quiet corner in those places where I could read without the intrusion of the TV.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I try to get off the computer by 7 to watch TV. I find it relaxes me and gets my mind off my writing. Sometimes I don't start until 8 though and then watch until 10 or 11 if I can stay awake that long. I don't care for the vapid sitcoms they have now or the reality shows so I watch mainly dramas. I especially like Criminal Minds. Fascinating though sometimes gruesome.

Joyce


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I devote time to both.  I read, watch tv, play video games, watch movies.  I love hulu + & netflix streaming (& dvds).  I spend time with my kids watching cartoons, yes I love cartoons, especially Anime.  I'm also still a student at Devry, so I have homework, tests, papers to write.  In fact I had a final last night for my Economics class, wow what a pain that was, glad it's over.  But I start right back up with my next class on Sunday.  I watch a couple of hours a day of tv, then read or homework.  Weekends is gaming.  Movies too.  I'm everywhere.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't watch TV except for special things, like a speech from the President or debates during election season. My husband watches the evening news and usually there is a football game (Patriots) on sometime during the weekend, but that's about it.

L


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

There are fewer and fewer shows that I really follow weekly, but I do like turning on the food channel when I want some background noise.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> There are fewer and fewer shows that I really follow weekly, but I do like turning on the food channel when I want some background noise.


That is a good background noise channel. Discovery and History for me as well.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I work at night when all of the "good" television is on. When I wake up, most of what's on are talk shows and judge shows. I like the judge shows, which lend themselves well to paying occasional attention to, and reading or surfing the net most of the time. That's what I'm doing now, in fact. 

Over the years  I have become less enamored of setting up the VCR, especially since I have to remember to manually change the channel on the digital cable box my cable company forced on me this year. I tend to rely on OnDemand and netflix for my entertainment viewing.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I mostly don't watch TV, and even if I do, my Kindle is in my hand to read during commercials. I do watch Iron Chef (Japan) as I am falling asleep most nights, but by in large I am just not much of a TV person.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, yes.. I do watch tv.. I've been a member of www.tvclubhouse.com since 2000 and I'm a moderator there, so yes.. I do.  I have two DVRs and rarely watch a show live (unless I'm watching a show airing on a feed from east coast, so I can get and report results.. I'm on the west coast) and love to fast forward through commercials and even parts of some shows.  DVR remote in left hand, usually computer mouse near right hand and/or keyboard.

If I DO have to watch something live, I'm reading something during breaks and of course I can pause the tv if the reading draws me in too much.  I'll read entries in the NYTimes Latest News kindle blog in between other things.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do watch some TV, but most of the time I find that it's on but I'm not paying attention.  
I've become very attached to my DVR.  Record things I like and watch when I have a few minutes to spare.  
The Office, Big Bang Theory, Survivors, Top Chef.  Food Network and HGTV are mainly the other channels I watch when I do pay attention.
deb


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Do you watch TV? If so, how much? Do you always choose Kindle over television, or do you devote time to both? How about movies?


I used to watch TV. About 6 months ago, I had a really bad attack of gastroenteritis. When I wasn't in the bathroom, I was in bed feeling awful. All I did was sleep, drink lots of water and read. And after it was all over, I found I had broken the TV habit.

I do watch DVDs on my Mac. I am now watching Deep Space 9 again... Oh, and I have I have "Eye of the Needle" with Donald Sutherland waiting to be watched. I bought it because the Ken Follett book was last month's choice for our book club.

Patrisha


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Stormhawk, I thought I was the only one left in the country who still had a VCR. Everyone else has moved on to DVRs. I just refuse to part with mine mainly because I don't want any more cables or remotes to fuss with. And I know how it works, a big plus in my mind.

Joyce


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Stormhawk, I thought I was the only one left in the country who still had a VCR. Everyone else has moved on to DVRs. I just refuse to part with mine mainly because I don't want any more cables or remotes to fuss with. And I know how it works, a big plus in my mind.


I have a VCR because

1. I'm cheap.
2. I have old televisions, the kind with tubes and either without RCA jacks, or only one set.
3. I have a lot of VHS tapes that I haven't replaced on DVD.
4. I have a lot of VHS tapes of television shows (or movies) that are sufficiently obscure that nobody has bothered to issue DVDs of.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to watch more tv than I do now. I only really watch on Thursday nights now (Big Bang Theory, 30 Rock, and The Office) It seems like I just don't have the time any more. Hubby likes to watch tv, so sometimes I will be sitting in the room with him while he watches, but usually I'm reading or grading or working on something. It also seems like every time I try to sit down and actually watch something, I fall asleep.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Three years ago my husband and I decided to move the TV into the basement (where we rarely hang out) & ditch the cable.  I had some withdrawal pains (I loved my Lifetime movies!) but believe I've come to enjoy using NPR as my main source of entertainment around the house as well as Pandora for music.  Also, lots of reading too of course!

I watch Jeopardy & AFV most weeknights (there's a juxtaposition for you, ha!).

We also stream Netflix movies through the PS3.  I watch Jon Stewart on ComedyCentral.com and "The Office" on Hulu.com.

So, there's our setup.  I do watch TV but have lost all concept of when shows are on TV & ads are so foreign to me now!  

TV watching habits really have changed in recent years, haven't they.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I am a great fan of movies and TV, but I don't watch any of it on a TV. 

I watch a few shows on Hulu: House, Lie To Me, Burn Notice, Castle, Chuck, White Collar... and now my favorite of favorites (and the only thing I ever regretted about canceling cable) ALTON BROWN!!!!

Yes, you can now watch older full episodes of Good Eats on Hulu. I am content.

One advantage of watching all your TV on computer... NO POLITICAL ADS!  Everybody should consider cutting the cable.

Camille


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't watch TV nearl as much as I did when I was younger.  When I do now, it is usually either sports, adult cartoons (Metalocalypse, Archer, etc.) or the History Channel.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

daringnovelist said:


> One advantage of watching all your TV on computer..


Do you hook up to a TV or just on the computer. I watch HULU + on my iPad for now. I cannot wait until it comes to the Xbox 360. That + Netflix equals heaven.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Do you hook up to a TV or just on the computer. I watch HULU + on my iPad for now. I cannot wait until it comes to the Xbox 360. That + Netflix equals heaven.


I just watch on my laptop. I have considered getting a Mac-mini to hook up to the TV, but mostly the TV just gathers dust. (I would jump at if if the Mini came with a Bluray player.)

My laptop is convenient because I have an over the lap rolly desk that I work at in an armchair. Plug in some headphones and I have good sound and don't disturb anybody. And when I'm working in the kitchen, I just put the computer in the corner and plug in some speakers.

The main thing holding me back from getting an iPad is the limitations on video (I think Apple and Hulu have worked that out though). The nice bright iPad screen would be great for watching in the kitchen - much better than the monitor, which you can't see as well from different angles.

Camille


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I've not watched TV for eight years, or owned one--my sister gave me hers when she moved to Holland so I could watch movies on it at least, but I got rid of it. I wouldn't ever get a TV again now that I am "TV Free" and can see how it had taken over my life at one time.  And how it takes over the lives of people I know, whose entire daily schedule revolves around what time a show is on, DVR or no DVR.

However, I do watch DVDs and Netflix stuff on my computer. If I can't sleep, and not in the mood for a book (or eyes are tired) I love putting on a favorite DVD with a good director commentary and listening to it, usually puts me out in a half hour flat. 

I'll also go on marathons where I'll watch an entire season of something I used to watch or never before had seen on TV (depending on when it came out). But those are once every few months maybe.

I tried Hulu and when there was only ONE commercial every ten minutes or so, it was fine, but abandoned it when they started putting two of them. As short as they are, I hate having a show or movie interrupted by commercials.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello, my name is Gemi . . . and I am a Reality TV Show addict.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I watch a lot of TV and movies. I have a huge collection of DVDs and Blu-rays, and have DVRs with expanded hard drives in my bedroom and living room. The DVRs are networked so I can watch recordings from either in both rooms. I don't watch commercials, the only live shows I watch are sports and I try to start them a little later so I can watch a recording and fast forward through commercials. I could not tell you what day, channel, or time the shows I watch are on because the DVR does all the work.
I record a lot of HGTV, HBO, and Showtime. Don't care much for reality TV but Toddlers and Tiaras is a guilty pleasure that I've gotten others hooked on, it's such a train wreck. Mostly drama and procedurals. Love Mad Men. Sometimes I will record a whole season of a show before watching (Lost) I don't have to be in a rush to see anything because I have so much space on the hard drives, have never had anything drop off. I watch more in the winter than the summer. I don't use it for background noise though, I have an extensive music collection I use for that.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

louiseb said:


> Toddlers and Tiaras is a guilty pleasure that I've gotten others hooked on, it's such a train wreck


I house sat for a friend for a weekend a while back and ended up watching that show for HOURS. I couldn't tear myself away! It was bad.


----------

